# First time trial



## Tin Pot (31 Mar 2016)

I'm up for my first time trial on Saturday, 10 miles.

I realise I'm highly likely to be the slowest and fattest so I'm not looking for performance tips - but are there any rules of etiquette to note?

Helmet on right way round? Check.
Cycling jersey not trisuit? Check.
...?


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2016)

When you catch your minute man, give him words of encouragement, like "dig in" or "almost there".


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> When you catch your minute man, give him words of encouragement, like "dig in" or "almost there".



I take it that we all set off in one minute intervals then?

As slowest, won't I be out first and have to listen to all that as they sail past?


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I take it that we all set off in one minute intervals then?
> 
> As slowest, won't I be out first and have to listen to all that as they sail past?



Yes to the first one.

Unsure as to the second- although if you haven't done one before they'll likely start you early.


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm up for my first time trial on Saturday, 10 miles.
> 
> I realise I'm highly likely to be the slowest and fattest so I'm not looking for performance tips - but are there any rules of etiquette to note?



In the HQ afterwards don't stir your tea with the dry spoon used to measure the sugar.


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm up for my first time trial on Saturday, 10 miles.
> 
> ...are there any rules of etiquette to note?



Take some small change along so you don't end up proffering a £20 note for a slice of cake.


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2016)

Not really etiquette but it helps if you know the route in advance. Marshalls might point the way, but then again they might not.


----------



## palinurus (31 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> ... are there any rules of etiquette to note?



Pin your number low down on your back so it's easy for the timekeeper to see when you are in your TT position.

And give it back after.


----------



## midlife (31 Mar 2016)

If using old fashioned "embrocation" don't go for a pee afterwards........

Shaun


----------



## Ian H (1 Apr 2016)

Who knew there was so much humour in time trials.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Apr 2016)

Serious point, but probably a bit late now! 
Get a mate or a relation to practice holding you upright while you're clipped in. Can be a little unnerving if you haven't done this before.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Apr 2016)

Do not draft.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Apr 2016)

Don't complain when there isn't an off ramp and some bloke counting down from 5 in french.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Apr 2016)

N+1 for checking the route in advance. Also if it is an out and back have a strategy for wind direction.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Apr 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Serious point, but probably a bit late now!
> Get a mate or a relation to practice holding you upright while you're clipped in. Can be a little unnerving if you haven't done this before.



Are you have me on, or serious - they'll prop me up while clipped in at the start line?


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Apr 2016)

They will if you want them to. You don't have to though but you will not set off as quickly as you will need to clip in.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Apr 2016)

Its more likely they will unless you ask them not too . 
To add something more . Try not to start too hard . I fail everytime at this and just go full on for the whole 10 . It doesn't work .


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2016)

palinurus said:


> Take some small change along so you don't end up proffering a £20 note for a slice of cake.


Not to much change the extra weight will slow you down.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2016)

User said:


> And if you exchange too much of it for cake, that can be worse


But you eat the cake after the ride.


----------



## Tiny01 (1 Apr 2016)

Good luck & enjoy


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Apr 2016)

Ha ha, I hope they're not that serious - I'll take off the commuter gear but I'm running Gatorskins. 

The idea is to see improvement as I lose weight, continue training and turn the bike into a tt machine.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Are you have me on, or serious - they'll prop me up while clipped in at the start line?




There may be a rule but either like this or from the side like track.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2016)

ayceejay said:


> There may be a rule but either like this or from the side like track.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123524


It could be just compression artefacts on that picture, but don't his tyres need pumping up a bit?


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Apr 2016)

Fun. Hard work, but fun.


----------

